# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Trasvase Tajo-Segura

## Jonasino

El tema del trasvase Tajo-Segura se ha convertido en un auténtico "virus" en múltiples hilos del foro.
Con esto no quiero quitarle importancia sino, al contrario, dársela.
Las consideraciones políticas superas su importancia técnica, y por ello estimo que el Administrador del Foro y los moderadores deberían estidiar la posibilidad de agrupar en un sólo hilo todas estas contribuciones.
Así podríamos "descontaminar" el resto de los hilos y fijar un campo de juego definido y acotado para este tema.
En beneficio de interesados en el mismo y de otros que quieren un foro no politizado y con aspectos técnicos y sociales donde muvhos podamos aprender y profundizar y compartir nuestros conocimientos sin aspectos segados por ideologías políticas que bastantes tenemos en la vida.
¿Apoyais mi propuesta o es una utopía?
Gracias por aguantarme. Jonasino

----------


## Luján

Jonasino, esa labor que propones es extremadamanete ardua, ya que hay mensajes que hablan del trasvase repartidos por todos lados, en muchos hilos. Sería una verdadera labor de investigación.

Por otro lado, quitar dichos mensajes de los hilos en los que se encuentran puede, y en ocasiones lo hará, descontextualizar los mensajes siguientes, por lo que estos hilos perderían continuidad.

En este caso, la labor debe ser más de los usuarios que de los moderadores y administrador, siendo consecuentes y sabiendo cómo y dónde poner sus mensajes.

----------


## Jonasino

Ok Luján. Vosotros sois los que sabeis. Era sólo un granito de arena intentando limpiar un poco la complejidad.Abrazos

----------


## NoRegistrado

No iba a poner nada, pero creo que debo hacerlo.

Considerar el tema al que haces referencia como "virus", y luego aplicar el término "descontaminar" al asunto al que lo has hecho, me parece tremendamente desafortunado. 

Particularmente pienso que en su mayor parte, cuando se habla de éste asunto, se hace desde el punto de vista social: río muerto, río herido, cuenca beneficiada, cuenca perjudicada, etc...

 Tampoco tienes en cuenta, que todas las decisiones finales sobre un río, no sólo sobre el Tajo, las toman dirigentes políticos. Desde quien manda en la Confederación Hidrográfica correspondiente, a quien decide si se hace un embalse o no, si se hacen unas defensas para inundaciones, los cauces ecológicos de los ríos. el porcentaje de agua disponible que va para agricultura, el que va para abastecimiento, si se depura o no, a partir de qué nº de habitantes hace falta una depuradora, el precio del agua, si se subvenciona o no. Y así todo lo que rodea el mundo del agua.

 Por tanto, hablar de agua y embalses sin nombrar decisiones políticas, es querer vivir el mundo de la piruleta como ya te dije en una ocasión.
Tú mismo abriste un hilo cuanto menos, polémico, el cual aún no acierto a entender su intención:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...971#post126971 y a mi modo de ver injusto, ya que todos sabemos que ese agua tiene diversas procedencias.

Otra cosa muy distinta sería hablar en nombre de determinado partido polítco, hacer propaganda del mismo, etc... Lo cual me parecería fatal.
Además creo que al menos las personas que hemos escrito opinando en contra del trasvase hemos criticado las decisiones de los políticos actuales y también a los de la pasada legislatura, que tuvieron lo suyo.

En fin...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo tampoco pensaba comentar pero...
¿Entonces es fatal hablar en nombre de determinado partido político, hacer propaganda etc.. pero no de plataformas anti lo que sea? ¿Cómo se come eso?
Esta página que aguanta mucho a pocos a pesar de muchos, es una página de embalses, donde se habla de capacidades, de situaciones, de ríos, de lagos, de mares... que la visitan muchos cuando llueve mucho o hay alteraciones fuertes en el clima a los  que les/nos importan mucho saber de cosas que no tienen nada que ver con la política, que para eso ya están otras páginas, pero que donde poco a poco se han ido infiltrando personas que hasta se registran con nombres que incluyen (tras mi apodo) un insulto para mi madre, donde personas como Ud, se leen su perfil, el de esa persona que acabo de mencionar, y se callan y luego salen enarbolando la bandera de la seriedad y la integridad. Esta página que gracias a ésas personas cada vez tiene menos aportaciones de lo que toca: embalses y más de lo que no toca: política, sólo basta ver su firma.
Ya sé que tiene todo el derecho a expresar libremente su opinión sobre lo que quiera, faltaría más, nadie, y yo el primero, se lo negará nunca en esta página, pero conceda el mismo derecho a los demás, derecho a equivocarse, a contradecir sus opiniones, a ser poco instruidos ( por favor no mande nunca a nadie más a estudiar o a aprender), a pensar diferente y sobre todo cuando los que opinan como usted insultan, que a mi modo de ver lo hacen la mayoría de las veces que escriben, desmárquese de ellos claramente, sin  ningún género de dudas.
Creo que si así lo hace nos irá a todos mejor.
Y como dice Ud, un saludo.

Edito para reconocer un error que he realizado en el mensaje anterior:

Una vez aclarado por NoRegistrado el origen de su conocimiento del apodo que me insultaba, origen que a pesar de estar patente y claro un mensaje antes del que él cita no supe verlo hasta que él me lo dijo, debía estar ofuscado, he de reconocer que NoRegistrado ha cumplido en demasía con el deber de toda persona educada y coherente: denunciarlo al Administrador.
Me gustaría darle las gracias en público por su actuación, ya lo he hecho por privado, y pedir perdón por mis errores anteriores en este tema.

----------

ben-amar (15-abr-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Que conste que fui de los primeros en darme cuenta de ese perfil en el que se insulta a su madre. Y que los desapruebo totalmente como no puede ser de otra manera.
*Para prueba, le escribí un mensaje privado a Embalses expresando mi desacuerdo el día 14/02/2014 a las 18,34 horas*. Mensaje que no sé si lo ha leído, al menos yo no he tenido respuesta. *Incluso si se me permitiera lo publicaría.* ¿O es que no se les ha dicho en la parte privada?

 Lo único para lo que entiendo que ese perfil/insulto siga ahí a la vista de todos es porque se habrá denunciado y de esa manera no se pierda la pista.

Y claro que he entrado en ese perfil, fui a poner un voto de agradecimiento a "madrileño", aunque como no está registrado no pude, y hay que estar ciego para no verlo. Entré porque no me lo podía creer. Como no me puedo creer que aún siga ahí.

Primero pregúntele al administrador antes de suponer que yo, e imagino que otros que piensan como yo, no han hecho nada para evitarlo.
El acceso a eliminar ese grave insulto no lo tengo yo.

 Mire usted, yo me visto por los pies y opino en los términos en los que son legales. Y puede gustar o no gustar, eso lo entiendo. Pero no suponga lo que no es cierto. 

Así que ya ve, que yo sí he hecho lo que está en mi mano, que es muy poco, para que eso no figure allí.

Y sí, Saludos, porque hay que ser educados y corteses. Miguel.

Edito, ya que he visto que Embalses se desconectó una hora antes de enviar yo el mensaje y posiblemente no lo haya visto aún.

----------


## Jonasino

> No iba a poner nada, pero creo que debo hacerlo.
> 
> Considerar el tema al que haces referencia como "virus", y luego aplicar el término "descontaminar" al asunto al que lo has hecho, me parece tremendamente desafortunado. 
> 
> Particularmente pienso que en su mayor parte, cuando se habla de éste asunto, se hace desde el punto de vista social: río muerto, río herido, cuenca beneficiada, cuenca perjudicada, etc...
> 
>  Tampoco tienes en cuenta, que todas las decisiones finales sobre un río, no sólo sobre el Tajo, las toman dirigentes políticos. Desde quien manda en la Confederación Hidrográfica correspondiente, a quien decide si se hace un embalse o no, si se hacen unas defensas para inundaciones, los cauces ecológicos de los ríos. el porcentaje de agua disponible que va para agricultura, el que va para abastecimiento, si se depura o no, a partir de qué nº de habitantes hace falta una depuradora, el precio del agua, si se subvenciona o no. Y así todo lo que rodea el mundo del agua.
> 
>  Por tanto, hablar de agua y embalses sin nombrar decisiones políticas, es querer vivir el mundo de la piruleta como ya te dije en una ocasión.
> ...


Sin ánimo de polemizar, estimado Miguel:
1.- Para mi el tema del trasvase estoy convencido que es de los más interesantes desde múltiples puntos de vista, y lo único que pretendía con mi propuesta era concentrarlo (para bien) y que no apareciera como en la sopa en otros hilos afectando a lectores que no están interesados en ello y en cambio poder ver reunidas todas las opiniones y comentarios a los que si nos interesa.
2.- "Virus" y "contaminar" no son palabras despectivas o injuriosas, solo pretendian definir de forma popular una situación.
3.- Efectivamente abrí un hilo a partir de una foto de La Pedrera pero por que me gustó la foto y me gusta el agua del Tajo esté donde esté, todo ello sin intenciones ocultas ni demoniacas.
4.- Por mi formación soy cartesiano y pragmático y estoy en este foro (como espero que muchos) interesado sólamente en pasar un buen rato compartiendo conocimientos y opiniones que respeto y procurando aportar mi granito de arena.
5.- Foros políticos hay infinitos más uno en internet y hasta debajo de las piedras y por ello, perdón por mi opinión, los encuentro ya cansinos.
6.- Si     No, salir, sale por c*j*n*s... Porque el Plan Hidrológico o sale en esta legislatura o no sale nunca. Porque pasan dos cosas: que tenemos mayoría y hemos perdido en Aragón. Yo se lo digo ahora que va a ser así. Esta vez sale por narices...En diciembre sale de las Cortes y entra a tramitarse la ley, que va a ser un paseo militar. Tenga usted la seguridad que el presidente ha dicho en el Consejo de Ministros.-estando yo- que esto salía por hu*v*s." (Jumilla. Septiembre 00)......
    CAÑETE DIXIT no es política.... como dicen "que venga Dios y lo vea"
Sin acritud. Saludos Jonasino

----------


## embalses al 100%

La única manera, pienso yo, desde mi humilde opinión, de que este tema no sea un "virus", y de que no se "contamine" el foro, es que cada usuario y usuario no registrado que lee y sobre todo escribe sobre el tema, sepa pensar y escribir bien lo que pone.  Si cada persona hiciese eso, se montarían las polémicas que día a día se montan, y se ahorrarían muchos problemas, tales como las peleas, piques e insultos que día a día estamos viendo por aquí con este tema. 

Que sí, que cada uno tiene su opinión pude ser contraria a la del otro, pero todo se puede hablar y discutir sin llegar a insultos y demás barbaridades. Solo hace falta, que cada persona se mire a sí mismo, lo que hace y lo que escribe. Si cada uno se comportarse como una persona civiliza, que es como debe ser, nos estaríamos ahorrando todos estos problemas que estamos teniendo. Y todo volvería a estar tranquilo.

Saludos.

----------

Jonasino (16-feb-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Sin ánimo de polemizar, estimado Miguel:
> 1.- Para mi el tema del trasvase estoy convencido que es de los más interesantes desde múltiples puntos de vista, y lo único que pretendía con mi propuesta era concentrarlo (para bien) y que no apareciera como en la sopa en otros hilos afectando a lectores que no están interesados en ello y en cambio poder ver reunidas todas las opiniones y comentarios a los que si nos interesa.
> 2.- "Virus" y "contaminar" no son palabras despectivas o injuriosas, solo pretendian definir de forma popular una situación.
> 3.- Efectivamente abrí un hilo a partir de una foto de La Pedrera pero por que me gustó la foto y me gusta el agua del Tajo esté donde esté, todo ello sin intenciones ocultas ni demoniacas.
> 4.- Por mi formación soy cartesiano y pragmático y estoy en este foro (como espero que muchos) interesado sólamente en pasar un buen rato compartiendo conocimientos y opiniones que respeto y procurando aportar mi granito de arena.
> 5.- Foros políticos hay infinitos más uno en internet y hasta debajo de las piedras y por ello, perdón por mi opinión, los encuentro ya cansinos.
> 6.- Si     “No, salir, sale por c*j*n*s... Porque el Plan Hidrológico o sale en esta legislatura o no sale nunca. Porque pasan dos cosas: que tenemos mayoría y hemos perdido en Aragón. Yo se lo digo ahora que va a ser así. Esta vez sale por narices...En diciembre sale de las Cortes y entra a tramitarse la ley, que va a ser un paseo militar. Tenga usted la seguridad que el presidente ha dicho en el Consejo de Ministros.-estando yo- que esto salía por hu*v*s." (Jumilla. Septiembre 00)......
>     CAÑETE DIXIT no es política.... como dicen "que venga Dios y lo vea"
> Sin acritud. Saludos Jonasino


Mira Jonasino, te contesto al 6º punto.
 Esa es una cita textual de la persona que tiene el mando absoluto de hasta la última gota que circula por los embalses españoles.
 Si esa cita no te gusta, lo siento mucho por ti, pero es a Cañete a quien debes reclamar. Y si no quieres verla, tienes un botón para ignorar mis comentarios. Es fácil.

 Por otra parte no voy a contestar a los demás puntos por que es una discusión estéril y es difícil debatir e intercambiar conocimientos cuando alguien se piensa que siempre tiene la razón. ¿No crees?.
 Además está claro lo que pretendes con ello, no eres el primero ni serás el último.

 Por mi parte hoy ha sido un día intenso viendo que había insultos graves en el foro y demostrando al afectado (que tenía sospechas) por privado, que no los comparto y por supuesto no tenía nada que ver.
 Así que por favor, no me busques más las vueltas que es un esfuerzo estéril.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Sin comentarios

----------


## sergi1907

Hace cinco años que me apunté a este foro para compartir con otras personas mis viajes y experiencias relacionadas con los embalses y ríos.
En estos años he conocido mucha gente, algunos de manera personal, con la que pasar grandes ratos. En este foro he conocido a grandes personas, algunas comparten mi manera de pensar y otras no.
Ahora que por motivos laborales puedo participar poco siento lástima en ver como dentro de los casi 7000 temas abiertos parece que tan sólo se habla de este trasvase.
Personalmente estoy en contra de como esta planteado, ya lo he dicho en muchas ocasiones, pero eso no quiere decir que yo sea el único que tiene en su poder la razón absoluta.
La gente que está a favor y lo defiende debatiendo me ayuda a enriquecerme, a ver las cosas desde diferentes puntos de vista, por lo que una de las cosas que más me molesta es que continuamente se les ataque por sus ideas.
Seamos todos un poco más serios y aprendamos a debatir, teniendo en cuenta que hay personas que no piensan como nosotros y que debemos respetarlo.
Y, por favor, dejemos ya de hablar despectivamente de la gente que se beneficia del trasvase, sean murcianos, alicantinos, o de donde sean.

Un saludo

----------

aberroncho (17-feb-2014),ben-amar (15-abr-2014),embalses al 100% (16-feb-2014),FEDE (17-feb-2014),HUESITO (17-feb-2014),Jonasino (16-feb-2014),Luján (16-feb-2014),perdiguera (17-feb-2014),Rafael (16-feb-2014),santy (16-feb-2014)

----------


## Luján

Solo añadir a lo dicho por Sergi que tampoco se ha de tratar despectivamente a los que están contra el o los trasvases, ya sean castellanos, madrileños, aragoneses o de donde sean.

----------

aberroncho (17-feb-2014),FEDE (17-feb-2014),HUESITO (17-feb-2014),Jonasino (17-feb-2014),NoRegistrado (17-feb-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Al menos yo había entendido que el respeto debe ser en ambas direcciones.
Pero no está mal la aclaración.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Hay una cosa que nadie dice pero creo que también es importante en todo lo que pasa aquí y es el papel de algunos moderadores en todo el lío montado. El ejemplo claro está aquí en estos mensajes y como un moderador ha entrado en el ataque personal a Miguel y es de los que insultan y menosprecian constantemente. Lo digo esto desde alguien de fuera que os lee y que no interviene, lo que se llama un lurker. En cuanto a la política, el problema es que el trasvase se dirige y se gestiona con criterios políticos, que no técnicos y si se habla del trasvase, se habla de política. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que han sido políticos de un lado y otro los que han llevado el conflicto a este punto.

El trasvase está muy claro que es el asunto más polémico que tenemos en este país referente a las aguas, y por eso en cualquier foro dedicado a las aguas será el tema más polémico y quiero decir, siempre desde el respeto, que creo que los moderadores, hablando en general habéis gestionado mal muchas peleas referentes al trasvase, lo creo sinceramente. Muchas veces parecia que era el moderador de turno el que echaba leña al fuego para luego cerrar los mensajes y no hablo del moderador que antes arremetía con Miguel, hablo en general. Deberías plantearos vuestro papel, y lo digo sin ánimo de crear polémica si no buscando ayudar con humildad. Hay que intentar ponerse en el papel de los demás y esto lo digo por lo que dice Sergio cuando habla de los ataques a las ideas de los demás. Hay que ponerse en el papel del vecino que ha visto el Tajo como elemento principal en la vida de su comunidad y ya ha dejarlo de serlo. Hay que ponerse en el lugar de los habitantes de las zonas de los pantanos de cabecera, que yo conozco muy bien aunque no sea de la zona, que ven sus tierras convertidas en un desierto de losas de barro seco.

Perdón si he sido muy extenso en este mensaje, es mi primero, y es sólo mi opinión y dicha con el mayor respeto hacia todos e intentando no molestar a nadie.

----------


## Azakán

A mí me parece bien que se reuna el tema del trasvase en un hilo. Sobre todo porque a mí también me interesa perder el menor tiempo posible buscándolo.

Quitarle a un río la mayor parte del agua en su cabecera, cuando tiene que abastecer una megalópolis de más de 6.000.000 de habitantes es un hecho técnico.
Y el hecho técnico que más consecuencias tiene en el Estado. Gráfico de la relación Tajo-Trasvase del Ministerio: 

No entro a disctutir el derecho o no derecho que tengan los habitantes del Levante a recibir agua y de dónde. Lo que creo que no se puede hacer, y menos en el contexto actual, es asesinar hidrológicamente a una cuenca concreta (la del Tajo) de esta manera. No hablamos de un trasvase de agua sobrante, hablamos del desvío de un río casi entero, y me remito al propio gráfico del Ministerio. El Estado con su trasvase ha prácticamente hecho desaparecer el fenómeno físico que era el río Tajo. Con el agravante de Madrid.

Por lo tanto habrá que hablar de ello. De forma civilizada y con educación, evidentemente.

----------

Varanya (19-feb-2014)

----------


## Luján

Azakán,

Nadie está diciendo que no se hable del trasvase. Hay que habla de él, es evidente. Pero lo que no se puede hacer es comentar sobre el trasvase en hilos que nada tienen ni tendrán que ver con el trasvase. Y esto no es labor de los moderadores. Es vuestra, de todos. Sois vosotros, los usuarios, los que tenéis que saber dónde colocar la información.

En este foro hay un lugar, de hecho, dos, definidos para hablar sobre canales y trasvases. Uno está bajo el epígrafe Gestión del Agua/Trasvases y el otro bajo el epígrafe Obras hidráulicas - Ingeniería del Agua/Canales. En el primero se puede hablar de todo lo que conlleva el movimiento de agua en el ATS, y el segundo sería para hablar del canal en sí.

Pero lo que no se puede hacer, y es lo que estoy diciendo, es hablar del trasvase en hilos que no tienen nada que ver con él, como el Fuensanta (que es por lo que comenzó este entuerto). Esto es como hablar de las meigas en Ceuta. ¿Se puede hablar del trasvase en hilos de Tajo, Segura, Buendía, Entrepeñas, Bolarque, Bujeda, Alarcón, Talave, Cenajo, Camarillas, Pedrea, etc? pues sí, ya que son lugares afectados de una u otra forma por el ATS, pero seamos inteligentes a la hora de pensar dónde colocar nuestros mensajes.

Lo que estoy pidiendo es cordura a los usuarios, todos, a la hora de escribir un mensaje sobre cualquier tema. Lo que estoy pidiendo es que escriban el mensaje donde corresponda. Los moderadores no estamos aquí 24/7 y no podemos hacernos cargo de todo. Se han movido mensajes cuando se podía, pero cuando mover estos mensajes comporta que los mensajes posteriores en un hilo determinado queden cojos sin la base que los provocó, no se puede.

Actualmente, con el foro con cerca de 118000 mensajes y casi 7000 temas distintos, buscar todos los mensajes que tengan que ver con el ATS y moverlos para juntarlos es una labor de la que no podemos hacernos cargo. Es más, es probable que si se hiciera esto, los mensajes movidos perderían mucho o todo su sentido, al quedar descontextualizados. Lo mismo que expresé arriba con los mensajes siguientes a los movidos le puede pasar a los mensajes movidos.

----------


## perdiguera

He editado mi mensaje anterior y como pienso que quizás no se vea debido a que las ediciones de mensajes no salen en la página de nuevos mensajes y para que tenga el máximo de publicidad copio a continuación lo que he escrito en el mensaje editado:




> Una vez aclarado por NoRegistrado el origen de su conocimiento del apodo que me insultaba, origen que a pesar de estar patente y claro un mensaje antes del que él cita no supe verlo hasta que él me lo dijo, debía estar ofuscado, he de reconocer que NoRegistrado ha cumplido en demasía con el deber de toda persona educada y coherente: denunciarlo al Administrador.
> Me gustaría darle las gracias en público por su actuación, ya lo he hecho por privado, y pedir perdón por mis errores anteriores en este tema.


Un saludo a todos.

----------

sergi1907 (17-feb-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

De verdad que me gusta leer eso.
Os honra a Miguel y a ti.
Felicidades a los dos

----------


## No Registrado

Soy el de antes y creo que le honra a perdiguera ese mensaje pidiendo perdón por su mensaje anterior y diciendo que podía estar ofuscado. Yo le pregunto con buena intención y viendo que a lo mejor se ofusca demasiado si cree que con su personalidad  vale para moderador de un foro, no todos  valemos para todo y yo pienso que reconocerlo es una posición inteligente en la vida.

----------


## HUESITO

No quiero manifestar nada, ni a favor ni en contra de este hilo pero..porque apareceis con "no registrado"?? ¿Teneis algún nick o nombre? Usadlo por favor. Es un lio tantos comentarios con no registrado y la verdad, ya no se sabe quien habla..

----------

embalses al 100% (17-feb-2014)

----------


## Luján

> No quiero manifestar nada, ni a favor ni en contra de este hilo pero..porque apareceis con "no registrado"?? ¿Teneis algún nick o nombre? Usadlo por favor. Es un lio tantos comentarios con no registrado y la verdad, ya no se sabe quien habla..


Los que aparecen como No Registrado, así, separado, son usuarios que entran al foro precisamente así, sin registrarse, ya que bien no quieren, no les interesa o simplemente están de paso y no van a registrarse para poner un mensaje o dos.

Sin embargo, NoRegistrado, todo junto, es un usuario del foro, y ese es su apodo.

----------


## HUESITO

> Los que aparecen como No Registrado, así, separado, son usuarios que entran al foro precisamente así, sin registrarse, ya que bien no quieren, no les interesa o simplemente están de paso y no van a registrarse para poner un mensaje o dos.
> 
> Sin embargo, NoRegistrado, todo junto, es un usuario del foro, y ese es su apodo.


Entiendo eso Lujan y se cuando es Miguel el que escribe... Lo unico que intento es que esa gente que entra de paso o postea anónimamente, de una identidad para saber de quien se trata. 
Puede ser que unicamente escriban y se oculten por temor a ser vaneados.

----------


## Luján

> Entiendo eso Lujan y se cuando es Miguel el que escribe... Lo unico que intento es que esa gente que entra de paso o postea anónimamente, de una identidad para saber de quien se trata. 
> Puede ser que unicamente escriban y se oculten por temor a ser vaneados.


Es cierto que cuando se escribe como no usuario se puede poner un apodo temporal no registrado en el foro. Esto no lo saben todos los que aquí entran.

Por otro lado, nadie, ni registrado ni sin registrar debe temer ser baneado siempre que cumpla la legislación vigente, se atenga a las normas del foro y sea educado.

----------


## perdiguera

> Soy el de antes y creo que le honra a perdiguera ese mensaje pidiendo perdón por su mensaje anterior y diciendo que podía estar ofuscado. Yo le pregunto con buena intención y viendo que a lo mejor se ofusca demasiado si cree que con su personalidad  vale para moderador de un foro, no todos  valemos para todo y yo pienso que reconocerlo es una posición inteligente en la vida.


Hola No Registrado, 
Yo también soy el de antes, y voy a contestar a su pregunta, y lo hago, si pudiera quedar más claro lo haría, a título completamente personal, no como moderador :
Yo no me he hecho moderador, me han hecho, quizás me deban retirar el cargo, no lo sé, pero no puedo quitármelo.
Moderar, lo que se dice moderar creo que nunca, aparte de eliminar mensajes de spam, realmente he moderado.
Es que es muy difícil siendo moderador tener unas ideas y exponerlas con el temor de que alguien las interprete como parte del cargo, cuando realmente las estás haciendo como individuo aislado.
Que yo recuerde ahora no he cerrado nunca un hilo, creo que no, pero pudiera ser.
Tampoco he baneado a nadie que no fuese ruso, indochino, coreano o japonés que vendían publicidad como jabatos.
Como Ud dice soy *"de los que insultan y menosprecian constantemente"*, es cuestión de criterios, yo lamentablemente, si es así, no lo sé ver, me debo de ofuscar en demasía y tampoco sé verlo siempre.
También indica que *"..y es sólo mi opinión y dicha con el mayor respeto hacia todos e intentando no molestar a nadie."* pues sepa que me ha molestado la frase anterior y aún así le contesto, espero que no se lo tome como un insulto, no es mi intención.
En cuanto a mi personalidad, yo creo que con la edad que tengo, 60 años, la debo de tener formada, mal o bien, es cuestión de gustos.
Mire Ud.: yo de joven militaba en Bandera Roja, con Pina y Ernest, a los que conocí personalmente, entre otros muchos y era muy revolucionario, hasta que se empezó a hablar de violencia, entonces me aparté pero he seguido, así lo entiendo yo al menos, siendo de izquierdas y continúo así.
Evidentemente no tengo la verdad absoluta de nada, sólo convicciones, que intento llevar a la práctica día a día, unas veces con más criterio y otras con menos, según quien opine. Pero aunque me quede solo, como me parece que está pasando, hay rayas rojas que no me gustan que se traspasen y aquí se han traspasado: mucho antes de que surgiese esta polémica a mí se me ha llamado ladrón no una vez sino multitud y cuando elevé la voz hubo un coro de personas que dieron la razón al insultante y eso, claro, se queda grabado y se actúa en consecuencia: se puede perdonar pero olvidar sólo el tiempo lo hace.
Como consecuencia de ello solicité mi baja de moderador y mientras se dilucidaba lo de la baja, incluso me rebajé a Senior Member, lo cual fue coreado por el grupo de personas que me llevan la contraria,  pero no me fue concedida, por lo que retomé el texto que aparece bajo mi nombre/apodo. 
Tampoco valgo para todo, para eso está, como se decía hace unos 40 años, el brazo incorrupto de Santa Teresa, perdón si he ofendido a alguien, pero eso era lo que se decía cuando se lo llevaron al lecho mortal del dictador que tuvimos durante 40 años. Nadie vale para todo y efectivamente reconocer los errores y las limitaciones es de inteligentes, quizás por ello mi mensaje que tanto le ha gustado a Ud. 
Unas preguntas que me reconcomen: ¿vio el último insulto que me dedicó una persona? si lo vio ¿le pareció correcto? ¿hizo algún comentario sobre él públicamente?
Lo pregunto porque parece que nadie lo ha visto y ha sido publicado 12 veces... y nadie, hasta mi comentario equivocado, ha dicho nada fuera de los moderadores internamente, quizá es que debe ir con el cargo el tener que soportarlo estoicamente.
Yo sí que me he alargado, lo siento no quería que fuese tan largo pero querría haber dejado las cosas más claras.

----------


## HUESITO

Parece ser que este hilo es polémico aquí y donde esté.
A lo que comenta Perdiguera es a lo que me refería anteriormente. La gente escribe anónimamente para así poder insultar, trolear y patalear a diestro y siniestro sin dar la cara.
Saludos.

----------


## No Registrado

En primer lugar quiero agradecerle, perdiguera que se haya molestado todo ese tiempo en costestarme y le pido disculpas por haberle molestado. La verdad es que me pase con esa frase que resalta porque es exagerada pero si le leo muy a menudo mensajes que menosprecian. He decirle que no he visto el insulto al que se refiere pero sí recuerdo la polémica sobre cuando usted dice que le llamaron ladrón y era por algo referente al trasvase y que muchos del Tajo hablan de robo de agua y eso yo en mi modesta opinión no creo que sea llamarle ladrón. Por otro lado esto es un foro de internet y todos sabemos las cosas que dice la gente secundandose en el anonimato, si de verdad le  molesta lo que yo he dicho o que un desconocido o un troll le diga cualquier disparare, de verdad le digo que no es usted la persona adecuada para ser moderador, probablemente y se lo digo con respeto, es usted muy mayor para ese cometido. Y evidentemente si usted quiere dejar de ser moderador, lo podría dejar de ser, no se ponga como los políticos que no se van por nosotros (se lo digo amigablemente)

----------


## Luján

Querido no registrado (perdón por llamarte así, pero no nos das otras opción) Cualquiera tiene derecho a ofenderse o molestarse por lo que le dicen, sea quien sea. No por ser moderador se ha de estar a verlas venir sin poder hacer nada. ¿Acaso el ser moderadores nos ha de impedir tener sentimientos o expresarlos?

Ante todo, los moderadores somos personas, y tenemos los mismos derechos que cualquiera. Tenemos derecho a no ser insultados y tenemos derecho también a defendernos de los insultos.

En muchos casos de este foro, los moderadores hemos sido el blanco de ataques sin ningún tipo de provocación previa. Es más, por el mero hecho de intentar cumplir nuestra labor como moderadores hemos sido atacados e insultados. ¿Tenemos que dejarlo pasar? Pues no.

Pero lo peor de todo es que se nos niega constantemente el derecho a tener opinión como cualquier otro usuario del foro. Al parecer, y según más de un usuario, no podemos decir ni mu. Tenemos que permanecer callados mientras otros pueden soltar toda clase de improperios. ¿Esto es lógico? ¿Es correcto? ¿Es decente? No, no y no.

Mucho hemos aguantado y mucho nos hemos mordido las manos para no escribir lo que queremos. Andamos con mil ojos con lo que escribimos no sea que ciertos usuarios, que están al pesque, nos salten a la yugular. ¿Esto es manera de estar en un foro? Algunos quizás crean que sí, que un moderador ha de estar así. Pero ante todo somos personas. Tenemos miedo. Sí, miedo. Miedo de expresar nuestra opinión. Miedo de que cada mensaje que publicamos, cada palabra que escribimos pueda ser vista como una base para lanzar un nuevo ataque contra nosotros.

¿Crees que es fácil ser moderador cuando ya por el hecho de serlo se te acusa? Algunos moderadores de gran valor para el foro han dejado de escribir precisamente por este hecho. Alguno de ellos, no escribió ni un mensaje en hilos comprometedores precisamente por lo que digo arriba. Y aún así, han recibido los "cariños" que comento.

----------


## perdiguera

> En primer lugar quiero agradecerle, perdiguera que se haya molestado todo ese tiempo en costestarme y le pido disculpas por haberle molestado. La verdad es que me pase con esa frase que resalta porque es exagerada pero si le leo muy a menudo mensajes que menosprecian. He decirle que no he visto el insulto al que se refiere pero sí recuerdo la polémica sobre cuando usted dice que le llamaron ladrón y era por algo referente al trasvase y que muchos del Tajo hablan de robo de agua y eso yo en mi modesta opinión no creo que sea llamarle ladrón. Por otro lado esto es un foro de internet y todos sabemos las cosas que dice la gente secundandose en el anonimato, si de verdad le  molesta lo que yo he dicho o que un desconocido o un troll le diga cualquier disparare, de verdad le digo que no es usted la persona adecuada para ser moderador, probablemente y se lo digo con respeto, es usted muy mayor para ese cometido. Y evidentemente si usted quiere dejar de ser moderador, lo podría dejar de ser, no se ponga como los políticos que no se van por nosotros (se lo digo amigablemente)


Mire Ud, yo cuando estudié Filosofía en Bachiller me enseñaron los silogismos y me gusta aplicarlos y hay uno muy claro: 
Los que roban son ladrones: punto de partida para el silogismo que es cierto induditablemente.
Los murcianos roban el agua del Tajo: afirmación que se dice de una u otra forma: el agua del Tajo la roban los murcianos.
Si los que roban son ladrones y los murcianos roban: los murcianos son ladrones, conclusión del silogismo en bárbara, creo recordar.
Y como todos saben en este foro yo soy murciano.
Por otra parte parece que los moderadores debieran tener la piel de los rinocerontes, por lo dura, para aguantar carros y carretas sin inmutarse, sin tener derecho a expresar su opinión, teniendo que callar o no llamar a las cosas por su nombre, en aras de apaciguar; esa parece ser su opinión pero no es la mía, lo siento.
¿La edad es un inconveniente? Yo creía que daba experiencia.
Por lo que parece indicar en sus mensajes es Ud una persona conocedora de los foros y sus circunstancias, quizá sea moderador en otro u otros o visitante de otros, no lo sé pero si conoce este mundo sabrá que los privilegios de moderación los quita y los pone el Administrador, no los moderadores, al menos en este foro y por supuesto estoy a su decisión. 
Yo no estoy aquí para complacer a nadie ni por nadie en concreto que no sea yo mismo. Pero sí que quiero que mi opinión y mi nombre y mi tierra sean respetados igual que la contraria, no es que lo desee, es que lo quiero y lucho por ello de igual a igual con los demás. Y porque me gustan los embalses, los trasvases, los ríos, las desaladoras, los puertos, el mar... Simplemente por eso.
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Le quiero agradecer de nuevo su mensaje, perdiguera y lo mismo te digo, Luján. Los moderadores en cualquier foro son la "autoridad"'del foro y tienen unos medios que los demás no tenemos. Soy muy conocedor porque he tenido un foro hace años y como administrador no me permitía ciertas cosas que en otros foros como forero de a pie me permito, así ha de ser con cualquier autoridad que lo primero que han de dar es ejemplo y si no quiere o quieres ser moderador se manda un mensaje al administrador para dejarlo de ser y ya esta.

Este foro lo he seguido mucho aunque hoy sea la primera vez que escribo y la verdad es que he visto muchas actuaciones de los moderadores que creo yo que eran incorrectas como censurar algo a alguien que se ha dicho muchas veces e incluso por moderadores y las normas han de ser para todo el mundo iguales, eso es esencial.

Señor perdiguera, de verdad le digo que debería ponerse en la piel de los habitantes del Tajo y ver como tienen el río o los pantanos. Es evidente que el río Tajo no se respeta y por lo tanto a los habitantes de Toledo o Arqnjuez no se les respeta y creo que es tener muy fina la piel si no pueden hablar de robo del agua cuando se leen mensajes aquí, no se sí son verdad de que algunos años se trasvasa más del 100% del agua que entra en esos pantanos, hay que ver que encima según leemos que las cosas van a peor con la nueva legislación y usted nos pide que digamos algo en contra de los insultos que le habrá dedicado cualquier cobarde idiota, pero no dice nada en contra de esto. Yo soy madrileño y realmente me afecta poco esto del trasvase pero me pongo en la piel de la gente que vive junto al Tajo y no me parece raro que se hable de robo del agua, dejando filosofía o silogismos aparte.

----------


## No Registrado

Ah y cuando digo que si a perdiguera le afectan cosas como moderador, que un troll le insulte no digo que no tenga derecho a molestarse, lo que digo es que no debería seguir siendo moderador porque los moderadores son el blanco de trolls en cualquier  foro y con eso ha de vivir un moderador aunque sea injusto e inapropiado

----------


## NoRegistrado

Sale uno a hacer cosas y hay que ver lo que da de sí esto.
 Primero decir que, aunque no he recibido respuesta de Embalses a mi privado del viernes en el que le avisaba del asunto de los graves insultos, me alegro de se haya aclarado el asunto, y sirva al menos para que se diferencie el que una persona como yo (y leyendo el foro, otros muchos más que ya no están) defienda algo con más o menos vehemencia (en éste caso el lamentable caso del Tajo), no quiere decir que se preste a ejecutar una cosa tan grave como un insulto de ese calibre a nadie, y mucho menos estar de acuerdo y tener conocimiento previo como se llegó a sospechar.
Hay que distinguir y diferenciar las cosas, y yo lo hago. Por tanto tampoco hacen falta agradecimientos que no busco en ningún momento. No los desprecio, por supuesto, pero no los iba buscando. Es más, me hubiera gustado que el administrador lo hubiera arreglado sin dar lugar a esto. De hecho, yo pensaba que lo mantenían todo el fin de semana por motivos de denuncias, etc...
Segundo, a lo que dice Huesito. Él opina que una persona que escribe como "no registrado" puede insultar y malmeter como él dice. Por poder puede, pero sus IP y otras cosas se quedan grabadas, por lo que es inútil y poco inteligente hacer eso. Yo mismo participio como NoRegistrado por la insistencia en que me registre, y también por la comodidad de buscar mensajes, para qué lo vamos a negar. Pero no hay ninguna diferencia. Yo leo que una persona que dice llamarse Huesito (u otro cualquiera, perdón por personalizar) escribe XXX. ¿qué más me da como se llame si nadie sabemos quien es? Quien sí lo sabe es el administrador, que tiene los medios suficientes para conocer quien es cada uno, registrado o sin registrar. Precisamente a mí los que me han insultado han sido registrados.
Tercero. ¿En relación a la labor de los moderadores? No me gusta hablar mucho de ello, pero ya que habéis opinado, me gustaría decir algo. Dese luego yo no quisiera ser moderador en ningún sitio, y menos aquí. Ni aunque me pagaran 3.000 euros. Lo que no entiendo es que alguien no lo quiera ser y lo siga siendo. Si no te apetece, ¿alguien obliga? 
 Ahora bien, lo que yo opino sobre ésta figura, yo Miguel, no en nombre de nadie ni juzgando a nadie, es que es difícil opinar en ciertos temas y moderar. No se puede ser juez y parte. Primero porque se produce un desequilibrio que anula el debate, y luego porque esa persona que modera (me pongo en su lugar) pues, por mucho que queramos no puede tener una plena libertad de opinión sin que la misma se vea lastrada. Eso ocurre aquí y en muchos sitios. Y aquí, en éste hilo hay un ejemplo claro: Sergi escribe (resumiendo mucho) en el mensaje 11 que pide que no se hable despectivamente de las personas que apoyan el trasvase; y me parece correcta su opinión. Pero, aunque yo entiendo que también le habrá molestado cuando se habla despectivamente de los que no apoyamos el trasvase, ha puesto Lujan otro mensaje aclarando que no se debe hablar así de nadie. Un moderador debería haber puesto a todos. Cosa distinta es que lo ponga por ejemplo Jonasino (perdona que te personalice), que me da un abrazo en el mensaje 18 y en otro momento 20 palos. Jonasino y yo somos dos usuarios normales y no tenemos la servidumbre de un moderador.
 Como ese, hay muchos más ejemplos. Y además, como digo no les envidio su cometido, es más, me extraña que algunos sigan siéndolo por propia voluntad. Pero cada uno hace lo que quiere. Algunos saben que con buen trato la relación es cordialísima, como Ben-Amar, que cuando ha tenido que borrar un mensaje, me ha mandado un privado con una amabilidad impresionante, y yo le he contestado igual, como personas civilizadas. Ni nos conocemos, ni somos amigos, y lo mismo no volvemos a hablar, pero todo ha sido cordial.
Ya he hablado de más de éste tema en concreto y no quiero seguir haciéndolo.

 Por último, entiendo que haya personas que no les gusten determinadas opiniones del trasvase, ¿cómo no lo voy a entender? Pero eso de querer limitar los temas, es un error. Las aguas en España las gobiernan políticos, lamentablemente. Actualmente se ha vivido una situación en la cual se ha dado la puntilla al Tajo, que ha sido tratado de una manera muy injusta, y por primera vez, la ciudadanía ribereña, incluso con  ciertos brotes en Madrid, van comprendiendo que esto no puede seguir así, y se levantan. Esto no es nada para lo que se avecina con el empecinamiento de Cañete y Cospedal con el trasvase del Ebro. Los aragoneses, que están organizados, y no tienen la servidumbre de Madrid hacia los votos levantinos, la van a montar, y gorda.
 Y es que es inevitable. ¿Qué pensarían los foreros del Guadiana si por los azudes de Badajoz bajaran 6m3/seg. de manera continua, y que Orellana y La Serena estuvieran de forma permanente entre el 25 y el 35%? Y que la playa de Orellana fuera un lodazal. Hay que tener empatía, hombre.
Lo que hay que hacer es un esfuerzo general por mantener las formas y el respeto, eso es fundamental, entiendo que todos los que hemos escrito aquí haremos un esfuerzo. Aunque es importante que primero nos analicemos a nosotros mismos. Pero hay que darse cuenta de una cosa, por ahora, el que ha sido mancillado y no respetado es el Tajo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Jonasino (18-feb-2014),Varanya (19-feb-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Hombre  NoRegistrado, la frase que copio, con la que acaba su mensaje no es muy afortunada, pues no casa con sus afirmaciones anteriores, ni siquiera con las de la misma frase :

*Lo que hay que hacer es un esfuerzo general por mantener las formas y el respeto, eso es fundamental, entiendo que todos los que hemos escrito aquí haremos un esfuerzo. Aunque es importante que primero nos analicemos a nosotros mismos. Pero hay que darse cuenta de una cosa, por ahora, el que ha sido mancillado y no respetado es el Tajo.*

----------

Jonasino (18-feb-2014),maltcof (01-abr-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Perdiguera si no se quiere dar cuenta de que efectivamente el Tajo no es respetado y es mancillado es que usted tiene un problema y no es capaz de ver la realidad por mucha edad y experiencia que dice que tiene y yo que le pedía que se pusiera en la piel de los habitantes que viven junto al Tajo... da pena la falta de solidaridad como pone en otro hilo que tienen algunos con los vecinos

----------


## perdiguera

¿Pero de qué habla, hombre?, parece mentira que haya sido administrador, yo sólo digo que no es solo el Tajo el que ha sido no respetado y mancillado, no sólo él sino que yo también lo he sido. ¿lo puedo decir o tengo que pedir perdón?
Aunque ahora que lo pienso, según Ud., por ser moderador me debo callar y aguantar y sufrir y rezar para que no venga un troll o un miembro baneado, no por mí, a llamarse por ejemplo perdiguera cab**n y ponerlo en 12 mensajes o más, porque no podré decir nada, sólo buscar por los hilos que haya dejado su huella. Eso sí al Tajo que no lo toquen. Eso es confundir el culo con las témporas señor mío.
No sabe Ud de mi solidaridad con el Tajo ni me conoce la personalidad ni me ha visto en su vida para darme ningún consejo. Una cosa es defender una forma de trasvase y otra no ser solidario, una cosa es decir que bombear agua es más barato que desalarla y otra es estar en contra de las desaladoras, una cosa es intentar razonar hablando de ladrones y otra que te salgan por peteneras hablando de solidaridad.

----------

ben-amar (15-abr-2014),F. Lázaro (18-feb-2014),Jonasino (24-feb-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

> ¿Pero de qué habla, hombre?, parece mentira que haya sido administrador, yo sólo digo que no es solo el Tajo el que ha sido no respetado y mancillado, no sólo él sino que yo también lo he sido. ¿lo puedo decir o tengo que pedir perdón?
> Aunque ahora que lo pienso, según Ud., por ser moderador me debo callar y aguantar y sufrir y rezar para que no venga un troll o un miembro baneado, no por mí, a llamarse por ejemplo perdiguera cab**n y ponerlo en 12 mensajes o más, porque no podré decir nada, sólo buscar por los hilos que haya dejado su huella. Eso sí al Tajo que no lo toquen. Eso es confundir el culo con las témporas señor mío.
> No sabe Ud de mi solidaridad con el Tajo ni me conoce la personalidad ni me ha visto en su vida para darme ningún consejo. Una cosa es defender una forma de trasvase y otra no ser solidario, una cosa es decir que bombear agua es más barato que desalarla y otra es estar en contra de las desaladoras, una cosa es intentar razonar hablando de ladrones y otra que te salgan por peteneras hablando de solidaridad.


Se vuelve a ofuscar eh perdiguera? Usted dice que es poco afortunada la frase que ha puesto Miguel y yo a eso contesto. Es evidente que leyendo lo que escribe usted no debería ser moderador, un poco de tranquilidad le vendría bien. Esto no hace más que darme la razón, un saludo perdiguera. Piense que este mensaje suyo hubiera desencadenado un flame si yo fuera más conflictivo, y un moderador nunca puede ser el detonador de un flame en un foro, eso por principio

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Hombre  NoRegistrado, la frase que copio, con la que acaba su mensaje no es muy afortunada, pues no casa con sus afirmaciones anteriores, ni siquiera con las de la misma frase :
> 
> *Lo que hay que hacer es un esfuerzo general por mantener las formas y el respeto, eso es fundamental, entiendo que todos los que hemos escrito aquí haremos un esfuerzo. Aunque es importante que primero nos analicemos a nosotros mismos. Pero hay que darse cuenta de una cosa, por ahora, el que ha sido mancillado y no respetado es el Tajo.*


 No sé que quiere decir con esto Perdiguera.
Sinceramente creo que usted no hace un ejercicio de autocrítica.
Debería leerse muchas cosas de las que pone, como apostillas a mis mensajes del tipo "ahora tendrás cumplida respuesta", y similares a las que usted es tan aficionado. No ve usted la viga en su ojo hombre, un poquito de ecuanimidad.
 Yo sí lo hago, y por eso digo que todos debemos hacer un esfuerzo.
Igualmente digo que el único mancillado, humillado y no respetado es el Tajo. Si hilamos fino, a usted también le han insultado, como a mí. Pero esos insultos se eliminan, mientras que el pobre Tajo no tiene forma de que le borren el insulto, la mancillación y la humillación.

 Vamos a tener una mayor altura de miras hombre. Una persona con su preparación debería tenerla.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

Dejo el tema, aburrido, mejor dejo todos los temas.

----------


## No Registrado

Si quiere dejar este tema o el que sea, no tiene más  que dejarlo, no tiene porque avisar antes y menospreciar nuestros mensajes diciendo que le aburrimos. Es usted el moderador y esto es un foro de internet. Mi primer mensaje en este foro era por el papel de algunos moderadores en los líos que se montan y este hilo no hace más que confirmarlo, menos mal que todos los foreros somos respetuosos y tranquilos porque si no, como decía antes, se hubiera liado una flame war. Y lo peor es que detonada por un moderador al que le afectan demasiado las  inconveniencias que implican su cargo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Que yo sepa, éste tema no lo ha abierto ninguna persona contraria al trasvase. No sé
Pero, en fin.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

Seamos claros. Aquí se ha atacado directamente a Perdiguera. Y está escrito mas arriba. No hay que buscar mucho. No creo que responder como se merece a unos ataques directos sean detonar una llamarada. Mas bien el detonante es aquel que provoca esa respuesta, y que además se cree con los conocimientos y las razones suficientes para decir a los demás lo que deben o no hacer.

Señor no registrado, usted no esta más que provocando al personal con sus mensajes referentes a lo que uno puede o no puede hacer. Desconozco el foro en el que fue administrador y las razones por las que dejó de ser lo, pero por sus escritos aquí da la impresión de que usted lo que quiere es que los moderadores seamos máquinas. Lo siento, ASIMO aún no está a la venta a un precio asequible para este foro, por lo que nos tendremos que contentar con personas. Y las personas tenemos la virtud y el defecto de defendernos cuando se nos ataca. Por otro lado, como ya se ha dicho en otra ocasión, el ser moderador no implica tener que tragar ataques e insultos, velados o directos. Podemos, y debemos, defendernos.




Este hilo se abrió para hablar de mover o no los mensajes que hablan del trasvase, y ha derivado en una serie de ataques que nada tienen que ver con esto. Por favor, dejemos los ataques y volvamos al tema.

----------

ben-amar (15-abr-2014),embalses al 100% (18-feb-2014),F. Lázaro (18-feb-2014),Jonasino (24-feb-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Ya esta la pareja de moderadores que la lía siempre, ya están los moderadores defendiendose unos a otros, supongo que lo habrán hablado en la parte privada y ahora al ataque. Usted puede ser todo lo claro que quiera pero yo no he atacado directamente a nadie y yo solo doy mi opinión sobre lo que yo creo que debe de hacer un moderador, no es ninguna provocación, deberían aprender a moderar un foro porque son sistemáticamente causantes de los líos que pasan por aquí y para muestra este hilo, en vez de moderar las peleas echan gasolina

----------


## No Registrado

Y alguien me decía que me registrara en este foro, si seguro que me voy a registrar con esta moderación

----------


## No Registrado

> Y alguien me decía que me registrara en este foro, si seguro que me voy a registrar con esta moderación


Pues está Ud. tardando en irse a dar la vara a otro lado ¿no?

----------


## No Registrado

Me iré cuando lo considere oportuno, gracias por su recomendación.

----------


## Luján

> Ya esta la pareja de moderadores que la lía siempre, ya están los moderadores defendiendose unos a otros, supongo que lo habrán hablado en la parte privada y ahora al ataque. Usted puede ser todo lo claro que quiera pero yo no he atacado directamente a nadie y yo solo doy mi opinión sobre lo que yo creo que debe de hacer un moderador, no es ninguna provocación, deberían aprender a moderar un foro porque son sistemáticamente causantes de los líos que pasan por aquí y para muestra este hilo, en vez de moderar las peleas echan gasolina


¿Quién mete cizaña ahora?

Pues mire, no. No lo hemos hablado en la parte privada. No ha hecho falta.

Desde su primer mensaje en este hilo ya está atacando a uno de nosotros. Bueno, a todos en general. Y no ha parado de hacerlo, echando leña al fuego que ya estaba apagado y usted ha reavivado con sus comentarios. Y sigue, y seguirá. No tengo la menor duda. Puede que esta hoguera tenga bastante gasolina encima, pero usted es quien tiene el mechero, la cerilla y la antorcha, todo encendido.

Sus mensajes no aportan nada al foro. No habla de trasvase ni de nada relacionado con el agua, salvo en su primera intervención. Las demás, todas han tenido un único hilo conductor: menospreciar a los moderadores y, concretamente, a dos de nosotros.

Creo que hemos sido bastante, demasiado, pacientes con esta actitud.

Si no se quiere registrar no lo haga, nadie le obliga a hacerlo ni se lo impide.

----------

embalses al 100% (18-feb-2014),F. Lázaro (18-feb-2014),Jonasino (18-feb-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Meter cizaña? Yo solo le he contestado a usted, ahora le ataco desde el principio antes era "querido no registrado", como le he dicho desde el principio yo solo he dado mi opinión sobre como creo que ha de ser la moderación, nada más. Lo bueno de no ser registrado es que no me puede banear como parece que intentan hacer con todos los que estamos en contra del trasvase. Y no, los que echan gasolina, una vez más son los moderadores, es bien fácil verlo.

----------


## No Registrado

> Meter cizaña? Yo solo le he contestado a usted, ahora le ataco desde el principio antes era "querido no registrado", como le he dicho desde el principio yo solo he dado mi opinión sobre como creo que ha de ser la moderación, nada más. Lo bueno de no ser registrado es que no me puede banear como parece que intentan hacer con todos los que estamos en contra del trasvase. Y no, los que echan gasolina, una vez más son los moderadores, es bien fácil verlo.


Es un troll, no darle de comer. HAND

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo que es bien fácil de ver es como es cada uno. 
Unos intentando calmar las cosas con el mayor respeto posible sin saltar, menospreciar ni insultar a nadie. E intentar defender al que ha sido insultado(y no habla de seres inertes como es un río, hablo de personas)
Luego están los que defienden casi a muerte sus ideas, y que a veces puede que lleguen a saltar, pero lo entiendo, porque es como si en un partido un árbitro la pifia, o alguien por la calle me dice "pu*a Betis".
Y luego están los que vienen a no decir nada, a criticar a los demás por afición, para molestar y seguir y seguir insistiendo a ver si alguien le salta le dice cuatro barbaridades y difundir por ahí "mira como son los moderadores de Embalses.net". O porque directamente se aburren y siguen dándole.

Que cada uno mire como es.

----------

Jonasino (18-feb-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo bueno de no ser registrado es que no me puede banear como parece que intentan hacer con todos los que estamos en contra del trasvase.


Esa afirmación está totalmente fuera de lugar... aquí no se banea a nadie por estar ni a favor ni en contra del trasvase Tajo-Segura.




> son sistemáticamente causantes de los líos que pasan por aquí


Sin comentarios...

----------


## madrileño

joe no registrado paisano lo que has conseguido todos los moderadores a una contra ti, nada raro por otro lado
mira embalses 100% no cuela eso q dices todos hemos visto como os cargasteis a nodoina q lo q era era un venado defendiendo al tajo pero nunca le vimos insultar a nadie en el foro mas q a políticos asi q no cuela

Y si lo he hablado con varios el problema de este foro son los moderadores q son lo contrario a moderadores y podeis mirar lo q tienen q hacer los moderadores de otros foros hacer un google con moderation guidelines y aparecen miles uno pej

Conduct
Within your own forum, we expect you to act with impecable manners. Do not belittle members, do not air personal discussions to the public, etc. If you have a problem with a member, PM them or e-mail them and try to keep it at that level. 

es la conducta del moderador en un foro cualquiera http://forum.arduino.cc/index.php?topic=54857.0 pero hay miles iguales

y la conducta del paisano de aquí ha sido irreprochable hasta q le habéis empezado a dar caña incluso se disculpo por algo q pensaba q había dicho q pensaba q era exajerado y si el insulto q ha dicho es q si alguien no ve q el tajo es el rio es faltado al respeto es q tiene un problema de visión parece q ese es todo el insulto por el q todos los moderadores se le echan encima, de pena. Yo desde luego desaparazco de este foro supongo que también lo agradecerán los moderadores y sus compinches total solo pongo info y fotos del rio tajo con el q están en acuerdo q desaparezca y q cosnte q he hablado con amigos q no escriben aquí por los moderadores por como se dirigen a la gente q no es de su cuerda hala adios

----------


## sergi1907

En este foro escribe quien quiere, habrá gente que no lo haga porque los moderadores no le gusten y otros por la actitud de algunos foreros, pero eso pasa en todos y cada uno de los foros de internet.
He participado en algunos foros en los que los moderadores no permiten ni un 10% de lo que se permite aquí, aún así, formas de moderar hay miles. Si se hace de forma correcta hay que eliminar este último mensaje, no cumple con las normas de escritura básica, pero si lo hacemos se nos atacará por cualquier motivo.
Puedes participar o no, es tu decisión, aquí no se obliga a nadie a estar.

Ahora, si os parece bien, seguimos hablando del trasvase.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uuuh, sí, es que tenemos una dictadura aquí montada... "Quieto todo el mundo! Se sienten!"
A mi del tema de Nodoyuna, no me metas en eso, porque yo estaba ausente por aquí cuando eso ocurrió.

La frase esa que citas de la Conducta, pone, que se envíe un mensaje privado o e-mail. Pero como resulta que los que siempre están liandola, son usuarios No Registrados, pues como que no se puede. Es más, yo soy consciente, porque he mandado siempre algún mensaje privado a los usuarios registrados que se ha requerido. Y te puedo enviar informes de mensajes privados si quieres. Pero claro, como no nos crees...

Y esto es como los temas judiciales, el dinero desaparece, pero luego delante del juez nadie sabe nada o no se acuerda. Pues podriamos hacer un simil aquí. Ahora resulta que nadie ha insultado.

Buenas noches.

----------


## No Registrado

No bueno, esto es el modelo de una flame war, resumiendo una pelea que retroalimenta por el entorno de la conversación que seguro que en el mundo real no se produce. Y ahí, perdón por ser pesado, tiene que haber alguien que modere e intente reconducir la situación. Pero bueno pido disculpas por sí lo que he escrito a molestado y desde luego haya hecho perder el tiempo a alguien. No era mi intención pero muchas veces las palabras escritas suenan mucho más fuertes de lo que uno deseara. En fin que ya me callo. Que les vaya bien a todos.

----------


## No Registrado

Perdón por todas las haches que faltan, el corrector de los p. iPhones es idiota.

----------


## Azakán

Por favor, formas, señores, formas. No podemos deslucir una causa tan noble como la defensa del río Tajo, con unas formas deleznables.

Ciertamente es dificil mantenerlas en un caso tan lamentable como el del Tajo con su asesinato por parte del Estado. Pero hay que esforzarse. Nosotros no somos como ellos.

Uno empieza a dudar si es que los maleducados no serán "ellos" haciéndose pasar por nosotros.

----------


## Jonasino

Rastreando por Internet con un programa especializado (pero no se si fiable o no) me sale que algunos post de "no registrado" (ojo Miguel no me refiero a ti, evidentemente) corresponden a usuarios miembros (identica IP) que prefieren decir cosas en el anonimato sin dar la cara. Feo, feo, feo.....

----------


## Luján

> Rastreando por Internet con un programa especializado (pero no se si fiable o no) me sale que algunos post de "no registrado" (ojo Miguel no me refiero a ti, evidentemente) corresponden a usuarios miembros (identica IP) que prefieren decir cosas en el anonimato sin dar la cara. Feo, feo, feo.....


¿Y esto a qué viene?

No veo relación con el tema del hilo.

Pero ya que estamos... algunos usuarios maleducados se han dedicado a insultar y menospreciar a otros miembros y, cuando se les ha expulsado, han seguido con sus trece como no registrados.

Por otro lado, en un mundo donde la mayoría de las IPs son dinámicas, de poco sirve buscar las IPs sin saber tiempos y más cosas.

----------


## Jonasino

De verdad Lujan que me sorprende esta reacción. Siento si me has mal interpretado, pero luego veo en otros hilos múltiples comentarios sobre IP etc en los que no quiero entrar.
Me encanta este foro y me gusta todo lo que puedo aprender de todos los "aportadores"
Debemos salvarlo, porque muchos (y he hablado con ellos) lo abandonan por politización, personalización etc.
Vamos a salvarlo entre todos, propongo.
Cada cosa en su sitio y un esfuerzo por parte de todos en aportar y construir y no dividir.
La razón y la verdad no es patrimonio de nadie y si queremos construir y aprender eso es competencia de todos.
Sólo pido un esfuerzo, aqui hay grandes aportadores con ideas políticas de muchos lados, pero que necesitamos a todos.
Dejémoslas a un lado, unos y otros, y vamos adelante.
La afición está con vosotros.
Gracias

----------


## embalses al 100%

No se a que viene reabrir el hilo casi un mes después con ese mensaje, hablando de rastrear las IP's de No registrados con un programa especializado.
Me pregunto yo ¿qué tendrá que ver eso con el tema del hilo?
Es difícil moderar y que todos colaboremos cuando siempre hay más de uno volviendo a sacar el tema y calentando la cosa. Muy difícil, si no colaboramos todos. Y entonces cuando intentamos cuando intentamos reconducirlo, os tiráis todos encima nuestra para defenderlo, cuando lo único que intentamos es arreglar las cosas. Pero en fin...
"Los malos siempre serán los antidisturbios, los que que rompieron los escaparates y tiraron piedras serán considerados como mártires".

Me callo ya y sigamos con el tema del Trasvase, por favor.

----------


## maltcof

> Dejo el tema, aburrido, mejor dejo todos los temas.


¡¡¡*Perdiguera*, estamos contigo!!!

----------


## Amorpaz

> ¡¡¡*Perdiguera*, estamos contigo!!!


Lo estaras tu otros estamos muy contentos con esta tranquilidad que tenemos ahora

----------


## maltcof

> Lo estaras tu otros estamos muy contentos con esta tranquilidad que tenemos ahora


Sí, sí, por supuesto que estoy a su lado. 

Aprovecha y, entre que te registras y no te registras, aprendes a escribir con tildes, puntos y comas; que ya va siendo hora, aspirante.

----------


## Amorpaz

> Sí, sí, por supuesto que estoy a su lado. 
> 
> Aprovecha y, entre que te registras y no te registras, aprendes a escribir con tildes, puntos y comas; que ya va siendo hora, aspirante.


Y por supuesto yo estoy del lado de la tranquilidad y discusiones sin guerras como ahora estamos. Y lo único que falta en mi mensaje es una coma, se ve que tienes los mismos modales que tu amigo pero yo no entro en guerras.

----------


## Luján

> Y por supuesto yo estoy del lado de la tranquilidad y discusiones sin guerras como ahora estamos. Y lo único que falta en mi mensaje es una coma, se ve que tienes los mismos modales que tu amigo pero yo no entro en guerras.


Técnicamente, faltan dos acentos gráficos, una coma o punto y seguido, y un punto final. Pero desde luego el mensaje se entiende.

Para no querer entrar en guerras, bien que has entrado al trapo.




> Sí, sí, por supuesto que estoy a su lado. 
> 
> Aprovecha y, entre que te registras y no te registras, aprendes a escribir con tildes, puntos y comas; que ya va siendo hora, aspirante.


No hay que ser _talibán ortográfico,_ por varios motivos.

Se puede volver contra ti. Nadie. Repito nadie, es perfecto. El que diga que no haya cometido nunca una falta de ortografía miente. 
No todo el mundo ha tenido la misma facilidad para acceder a una educación medianamente decente.
No todos escribimos desde un teclado QUERTY físico. Escribir con puntos y tildes en un teclado de PDA, Smartphone o similar no es fácil. Menos aún sabiendo que los correctores son idiotas.

----------

maltcof (13-abr-2014)

----------


## Amorpaz

> Técnicamente, faltan dos acentos gráficos, una coma o punto y seguido, y un punto final. Pero desde luego el mensaje se entiende.
> 
> Para no querer entrar en guerras, bien que has entrado al trapo.


No entro en guerras, pero contesto como ahora, eso sí, no llamo a nadie aspirante o parecido, paz y buenos modales ante todo.
Te equivocas, sólamente falta un acento gráfico, el de  "estarás". Y efectivamente estaba escrito con smart phone y con el mío no puedo poner acentos.

----------


## Luján

> No entro en guerras, pero contesto como ahora, eso sí, no llamo a nadie aspirante o parecido, paz y buenos modales ante todo.
> Te equivocas, sólamente falta un acento gráfico, el de  "estarás". Y efectivamente estaba escrito con smart phone y con el mío no puedo poner acentos.


Sólo para informarte, sin más ánimo que ese: tu [sic], pronombre personal, lleva acento gráfico: tú. Sin acento gráfico, es el apócope del adjetivo posesivo tuyo. Por eso he dicho que son dos los que faltaban.

----------

maltcof (13-abr-2014)

----------


## Amorpar

Tienes toda la razón y te agradezco tu mensaje. Tenía la idea de que se había quitado el acento gráfico en los pronombres personales igual que en los demostrativos. Estaba equivocado, lo he comprobado y lo iba a poner antes de ver tu mensaje. De todas formas he de reconocer que muchas veces escribo muy deprisa y sin el cuidado que se debe, cometiendo errores, algo que debería corregir, seguro. Saludos y gracias de nuevo.

----------


## Amorpaz

Una discusión interesante sería la del daño que están haciendo los teléfonos a nuestra ortografía, no solo porque nos "corrigen" a veces y nos hacen equivocarnos, si no por lo que digo de que no podemos poner acentos o no digamos ya, la gente muy joven lo que hacía con los sms y muchos siguen con los whatsapp. Perdón por salirme del tema.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Una discusión interesante sería la del daño que están haciendo los teléfonos a nuestra ortografía, no solo porque nos "corrigen" a veces y nos hacen equivocarnos, si no por lo que digo de que no podemos poner acentos o no digamos ya, la gente muy joven lo que hacía con los sms y muchos siguen con los whatsapp. Perdón por salirme del tema.


 Estoy de acuerdo contigo.
Pero hace poco, hablando sobre esto, me dijeron: ¿Quién es más analfabeto hoy en día (exagerando lo de analfabeto, pro supuesto) el que escribe perfectamente y no sabe utilizar un ordenador ni todos los aparatos digitales a nuestro alcance, o el que escribe mal pero está al día en lo dicho anteriormente y lo domina?
 Yo creo que las dos cosas deberían complementarse, pero da que pensar.

De todas maneras, para éstas cosas hay un hilo específico.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

A lo que comentas, Miguel, yo opino que es tan analfabeto uno como el otro. Con el peligro de serlo más el segundo, pues sin un correcto lenguaje de nada sirve tener todas las facilidades de las nuevas tecnologías de comunicación, pues no podrás comunicarte.

Amorpaz, sí es cierto que en sucesivas reformas de la RAE se han ido quitando tildes (la última sonada la de sólo/solo), y más que se quitarán. ¿Llegaremos al extremo de escribir sin diferenciar b/v o c/s/z o sin haches o sin tildes? Quizás. Espero que no.

Podemos seguir esta charla en Daños Colaterales.

----------


## maltcof

> Técnicamente, faltan dos acentos gráficos, una coma o punto y seguido, y un punto final. Pero desde luego el mensaje se entiende.
> 
> Para no querer entrar en guerras, bien que has entrado al trapo.
> 
> 
> 
> No hay que ser _talibán ortográfico,_ por varios motivos.
> 
> Se puede volver contra ti. Nadie. Repito nadie, es perfecto. El que diga que no haya cometido nunca una falta de ortografía miente. 
> ...


Gracias, Luján. Y sí, tienes razón. Un saludo




> No entro en guerras, pero contesto como ahora, eso sí, no llamo a nadie aspirante o parecido, paz y buenos modales ante todo.
> Te equivocas, sólamente falta un acento gráfico, el de  "estarás". Y efectivamente estaba escrito con smart phone y con el mío no puedo poner acentos.


Llamarte 'aspirante' es perder los modales, según tú, ¿No? Si es lo que pone debajo de tu nombre, te lo seguiré llamando y para nada es en modo peyorativo.

----------


## Jonasino

De verdad que es agotador el tema. Ya hasta se discute por un acento. Venga, bajemos el listón.

----------


## ben-amar

Cuando se creo el tema este del trasvase se vio un debate bonito, tecnico, sincero en las ideas, correccion en los argumentos y las formas, me encantaba leerlo y participar en el.
Despues de un tiempo sin entrar en el tema, comenzaron a salir comentarios que no me gustaban por exarcerbados, veo asombrado a lo que ha llegado esto, ¡aqui se dice quien puede y quien no puede ser moderador! Tremendo. Y todo viene de quienes defienden una postura negando seriedad a quien defiende u opina lo contrario a ellos, faltando al respeto a estos ultimos, enviando a estudiar a quien se atreve a opinar sin soporte tecnico a su argumento y valiendose solo de su buen y sincero entender aunque pueda estar equivocado.
Y este hilo, que se pretende del trasvase, deberia ser anulado en su totalidad por ser un mero ataque a los moderadores, por no ajustarse al tema, por insultos y falta de respeto. 
Por ultimo, volvere a no entrar en este hilo y asi me ahorrare de tener que leer a los que diciendose educados se dedican mas a insultar y a sugerir a lod demas lo que tienen o no tienen que hacer, me pregunto cuan superiores se creen.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-abr-2014),Jonasino (16-abr-2014),Los terrines (16-abr-2014),NoRegistrado (15-abr-2014),sergi1907 (15-abr-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

En mi opinión, el mensaje 1 que abre el hilo es ya bastante desafortunado, ya que no pretende hablar del título del hilo sino de otra cosa. Luego se calentó de mala manera por asuntos externos al hilo. Cuando ya estaba parado se reactivó con algo que no tiene nada que ver otra vez con el título del hilo, y ya ha sido el desmadre total.
 En fin, un hilo en el que no se habla de lo que anuncia y con unos resultados penosos.
Al menos a mí me ha permitido demostrar, si alguien lo dudaba, que no tenía nada que ver con los insultos (algo evidente) y que hice lo que pude para que se quitaran.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

ben-amar (15-abr-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Mensajes atrás un moderador comentaba "es dificil moderar y que todos colaboremos  cuando siempre hay más de uno volviendo a sacar el tema y calentando la cosa" y la verdad es que yo le daba la razón y ahora es otro moderardor el que vuelve a sacar la cosa. Vale.

Mi opinión es que este hilo no tiene nada que ver con el trasvase Tajo Segura. Este hilo es una crítica a los moderadores y a su forma de funcionar. Y no veo el problema de criticar a los moderadores y que alguien de su opinión sobre si cree que alguien sea moderador o no, de hecho siempre pienso que Miguel, "NoRegistrado" debería ser moderador y no veo nada "tremendo" en decir esto, no os creais los moderadores en un mundo aparte sobre el que no se pueda decir ni opinar nada. Otra cosa ya son los insultos y las faltas de respeto que no se deben permitir a nadie ya sea a moderadores o no moderadores y ya sean moderadores o no moderadores los que las hagan. Las discusiones han de ser respetuosas, eso está claro. 

En cuanto al tema del trasvase, que es otro completamente diferente al tema de la moderación del que trata este hilo, es un tema que crispa absolutamente en todas partes, ayer se ponía el último artículo de alguien de lenguaje habitualmente moderado como es M. A. Sánchez, pero es que la última decisión del Ministerio es demasiado, el atropello permanente a ciudadanos de una zona es constante y yo desde luego entiendo que se le puedan escapar palabras malsonantes alguna vez. A mí me gustaría veros en el pellejo de alguien a quien sus mejores tierras han convertido en un fangal, que tienen que soportar el suministro en camiones cisterna muchos veranos y que les cortan el agua y le prohiben tener una mísera huerta porque se llevan el agua a 500 km. Es fácil decir que hay que contestar a estas opiniones sin ser exacerbado. Desde luego sería lo óptimo, pero hay que ser comprensivos tambien con los maltratados por el trasvase, yo le recomiendo a cualquiera que haga la ruta Guadalajara - Sacedón y lea las pintadas (no una, ni dos) para que vean hasta que punto la gente está desesperada en la zona y vea el sentir general. Tambien digo que se pasen por otros foros (por ejemplo skyscrapercity) y vean lo que pasa con las discusiones del trasvase. El trasvase per se crea esto, cuando dejas a alguien en pelotas, arrancandole la ropa para vestir a otro, pasa esto.

La Unión Europea hablaba hace tiempo que uno de los problemas que crean los trasvases es la enorme confrontación que se crean entre regiones, y eso es exáctamente lo que pasa aquí (y en cualquier sitio que se hable del trasvase) y el problema es que es muy díficil que una confrontación sea serena, es casi imposible cuando a alguien le dejas sin futuro.

Mi opinión es que a las personas hay que respetarlas siempre, no así a sus ideas, ni muchas veces sus actos, las opiniones homófobas, racistas, nazis... etc no son respetables y yo las opiniones defensoras del trasvase Tajo-Segura las meto en este saco, no a la misma altura, evidentemente, pero en el mismo saco, pero es sólo mi opinión, sin creer que sea superior o inferior a la opinión de otros.

----------


## NoRegistrado

De acuerdo en todo.
Pero no me metas en cosas de moderadores. Evidentemente no puede ser ni querría. No sé si cobrarán, imagino que no, pero ni cobrando. Yo soy clase de tropa.

Miguel Ángel Sánchez está bastante cabreado, sobre todo porque los gobernantes locales y regionales han permitido esto, y tiene que ser él y la otra persona que creó la Plataforma, junto a personas particulares los que capitanéen la oposición, recursos, etc... a lo que está pasando.
 Diferencia con Aragón, que la propia Rudí, aunque un poco con la espada de Damocles de que como no lo haga la mandan a la rue, la que se ha puesto en contra, quizá no tanto como la CHA, pero se ha puesto.
 Ese tipo es la leche.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> En mi opinión, el mensaje 1 que abre el hilo es ya bastante desafortunado, ya que no pretende hablar del título del hilo sino de otra cosa. Luego se calentó de mala manera por asuntos externos al hilo. Cuando ya estaba parado se reactivó con algo que no tiene nada que ver otra vez con el título del hilo, y ya ha sido el desmadre total.
>  En fin, un hilo en el que no se habla de lo que anuncia y con unos resultados penosos.
> Al menos a mí me ha permitido demostrar, si alguien lo dudaba, que no tenía nada que ver con los insultos (algo evidente) y que hice lo que pude para que se quitaran.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Por alusiones como iniciador del hilo: Lo único que pretendía (leer el primer mensaje) era reunir en un solo hilo todos los mensajes, opiniones etc sobre el tema para faciltar la búsqueda etc. Pero personas que saben más que yo de informática, foros, hilos etc ya opinaron que era una labor casi imposible y asi lo comprendo.
En el resto de los temas no quiero entrar aunque me gustaría saber donde puedo comprar un medidor fiable del "desafortunio" de los mensajes, que alguno parece poseer.
Saludos. Jonasino

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ni un sólo mensaje habla de lo que propone el título del hilo.
Y se sigue sin hablar.
 No hay ningún "medidor" Jonasino, simplemente hay que utilizar el sentido común, ese gran desconocido.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

